
Root – APIed bank account for developers - malanj
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/banking/205874-root-a-revolutionary-programmable-credit-card-for-south-africa.html
======
rick-kln
Awesome to use so far guys, thanks for building this.

------
rewtd
Looking good - can't wait to get access :-)

------
malanj
Founder here - feel free to ask any questions!

------
Laura1
Very cool, well done!

